# No text alerts?



## dakoop (Aug 31, 2011)

Just roooted and used titanium to freeze some crap. Notes the stock text app will not notify of messages either by alert our icon in status bar. The only things I froze were stock email, and normal bloat (slacker, kindle, sling box....)
Ideas?
I downloaded handcent after stock messed up and it works perfect.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

check settings in text under notifications


----------



## dakoop (Aug 31, 2011)

All the notifications are on. I even tried turning them on and off

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nicaragüense (Nov 12, 2011)

I think it is one of the email ones that removes the text alerts. There is a thread in the developnent section about bloatware. Check there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## countryfolk07 (Nov 5, 2011)

nicaragüense said:


> I think it is one of the email ones that removes the text alerts. There is a thread in the developnent section about bloatware. Check there.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


+1 this. I had the same thing. Its an email or universal IM app frozen. Haven't tried to narrow it down yet.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zbjones (Sep 23, 2011)

dakoop said:


> Just roooted and used titanium to freeze some crap. Notes the stock text app will not notify of messages either by alert our icon in status bar. The only things I froze were stock email, and normal bloat (slacker, kindle, sling box....)
> Ideas?
> I downloaded handcent after stock messed up and it works perfect.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 +1

Its one of the stock email apps. I saw it on another forum as well. Defrost them and you should be OK.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

